# How do i get Jill Greenberg effect?



## katerolla

I love the effect that Jill Greenberg does with her photos, does anyone know how to get this effect or are there any tutorials on this effect
 Jill Greenberg :: The Manipulator


----------



## Sw1tchFX

I know how to light it, 

You'll need a ringlight around the camera axis, not necessarily on it, two umbrellas about 45 degrees, two more umbrellas 45 degrees behind the subject, or have the kickers bare, and a background light, but that part can be done in post if you shoot on a green screen. 

Than hire whoever does her post-production.


----------



## KmH

A ton of post there too, eyes, face, suit. Ashton looks like PLASTIC MAN.


----------



## ddeerreekk

KmH said:


> A ton of post there too, eyes, face, suit. Ashton looks like PLASTIC MAN.



I guess that's why she's called the'manipulator'.. Interesting though , I had never heard of her until now.

To echo what others have said - it's a mix of lighting and pp. A lot of her portraits looks as if she's used a soft front light (ring light), as well as some harsher backlighting from the sides and from above to give is some more depth. Add that with a LOT of skin smoothing and retouching and you get what appears to be her style.


----------



## GeneralBenson

Yeah, I'll have to say I'm not a fan.  I recognize the skill involved, but I think there's just waaaay too much post in her shots.


----------



## DReali

If you want to learn some great glamour type retouching techniques follow this link:
Christy Schuler I Retouching


----------



## djacobox372

Looks to me like she paints over the photos quite extensively... take a drawing/painting class, go to art school for 4 years, and then you should be good to go.


----------



## Shockey

Tonal contrast adjustment, skin smoothing.
She probably loads it in a program that does it for her, wild guess.


----------



## gsgary

I have an article in a UK mag about those shots, i'll try and find it


----------



## Johnboy2978

Looks like her PP probably uses some Lucis Art or Topaz type of thing.


----------



## extol1337

I knew her work was very familiar! I saw the first few shots and I thought "Hey, I bet she did the Dexter/Michael C. Hall shots for Showtime." I was right. 

I like it. I'm not a fan of TOO much PP usually, but this time it's more of an art/painting effect rather than a completely fake looking photo.


----------



## GeneralBenson

The more I look at it, the more I just don't think that image is very good.  His posture is so awkward, like a neanderthal.  His expression is very strange and also awkward.  His fingers are cut off.  Not a fan at all...


----------



## CSR Studio

GeneralBenson said:


> The more I look at it, the more I just don't think that image is very good. His posture is so awkward, like a neanderthal. His expression is very strange and also awkward. His fingers are cut off. Not a fan at all...


 
I agree. One of those photographers that tries to take a technically bad image and make it better with PP. Unsuccessfully if you ask me. The image is still a bad one.


----------



## GeneralBenson

CSR Studio said:


> GeneralBenson said:
> 
> 
> 
> The more I look at it, the more I just don't think that image is very good. His posture is so awkward, like a neanderthal. His expression is very strange and also awkward. His fingers are cut off. Not a fan at all...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. One of those photographers that tries to take a technically bad image and make it better with PP. Unsuccessfully if you ask me. The image is still a bad one.
Click to expand...


Even if her PP salvaging isn't successful, her career sure is.  So she must be doing something right.  Haha.


----------



## djacobox372

GeneralBenson said:


> The more I look at it, the more I just don't think that image is very good.  His posture is so awkward, like a neanderthal.  His expression is very strange and also awkward.  His fingers are cut off.  Not a fan at all...



I agree, it looks to me like a bunch of different poses were used to create one final fake looking image.


----------



## themedicine

actually, i think you may wanna check out Strobist: On Assignment: Photography for Social Media
he spells it out for ya! its not exact but VERY close.


----------

